# Cam Belt Interval - 225 bam



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Any one tell me what the Cam Belt life-span is on the Quattro 225 Bam engine..
AND
whether it requires other bits ie tensioners etc


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

From memory its recommended at 5 years or 50K. Worth doing water pump, tensioner and probably aux belt at the same time.
Hoggy will be along to confirm 

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi recommends 5 years or 75 k miles whichever comes first, but most recommend 65k miles or 5 years.
As above include water pump & hydraulic tensioner.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZIPO (Jul 14, 2017)

And since your pulling the water pump, I'd flush the coolant, replace the thermostat. I changed the aux belt too since you have to remove and reinstall anyway. And you need to remove the power steering reservoir, so I flushed that system out and filled with new fluid. If your doing the thermostat you might as well inspect the lines under the intake manifold. 
Really just depends how far you want to go with it all! And when the last time this stuff was done.

I don't know my cars history so I'm just doing all the fluids from front to back, all filters, just making sure the cars good to go for another 50k


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Good information, thank so much you Gents.

I was planning to clean out the inter-cooler & rad & do thermostat too, and vacuum pipes etc
Both Turbo gaskets need replacing, so I decided that for good access & to learn the layout of the TT engine, I would remove the front bumper & front cross-beam, giving LOTS of room to do all the awkward jobs in one go over a whole weekend.

I am lucky, that this is not my only car, so it can be in as many bits as needed to get it up together.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

5 years 60k a number have snapped at about 63k


----------



## ZIPO (Jul 14, 2017)

To do the timing belt you have to support the engine and remove a engine mount, that could be a great time to do your turbo gaskets as you'll have the ability to get a tiny bit more clearance if needed, it's pretty tight back there! Make sure your timing belt kit comes with the new stretch bolts, they're one time use.


----------



## Sierragls (Nov 26, 2017)

There is a car I'm interested in that had the cambelt replaced 5 years ago but only covered 15k miles. Would it still be recommended to get it replaced?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sierragls said:


> There is a car I'm interested in that had the cambelt replaced 5 years ago but only covered 15k miles. Would it still be recommended to get it replaced?


Hi, Have to say Yes, otherwise once you start thinking about, every drive you will worry about it.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Just had mine done as it had done 10 years and 100k


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Sierragls said:


> There is a car I'm interested in that had the cambelt replaced 5 years ago but only covered 15k miles. Would it still be recommended to get it replaced?


Had a similar situation when I purchased mine, around 5yrs and 15k since it was change last and for the cost of replacing over potentially writing off the car, decided to change it.

Belt wasn't too bad, but the water pump was on it's last legs and fell apart when it was removed! [smiley=bigcry.gif] and the hydraulic tensioner was starting to show signs of failing.

So it was a good choice in the end, and peace of mind for the last 2 years.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

First thing I do when I buy any car


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Doing mine this weekend, got a gates kit including pretensions and water pump for £99 and a aux belt for a tenner.

Why would someone do the thermostat at the same time. That's another 3 or 4 hours on a drive or turbo gasket difficult to undo e14 bolts? Although I will probably fit my upgraded dog bone as long as the bolts look in good nick.

Mine was changed in 2009 at 73k I am at 120k now, the belt looks new but I am likely to map towards 270 in the next couple of months so need peace of mind.

I reckon it was changed after 2009 but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ZIPO (Jul 14, 2017)

StuartDB said:


> Why would someone do the thermostat at the same time.


You already have to drain the block of coolant when you do the waterpump. Might as well just drain all the coolant and do the thermostat too. It only takes an extra 60 minutes on your driveway (less in a shop with a lift) and is added piece of mind. Your supposed to change out your coolant every couple years anyway.

Even if you know the timing belt was changed 5 years ago with low KM on it, do you know if they used good parts? Did they do the water pump and tensioner? There's a lot of piece of mind to having all of these things changed for quality parts if your planning on owning the car for a while. Do it right, and do it once!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a thermostat as my S3 didn't get up to temp, but it's a real pain to reach the bolts around the alternator.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

ZIPO said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Why would someone do the thermostat at the same time.
> ...


For timing belt parts, I'd always go for genuine VW Group parts now, last time I looked there are VW Group dealers selling on eBay at prices to compete with after-market sellers. It's just not worth the risk, or the hassle of getting the wrong parts & being unable to complete the job.
If after-market was significantly cheaper, then maybe, otherwise not. 
Also from a VW Group parts dealer, you can get all the single-use bolts that you need, these just don't come with after-market parts, especially the engine mounting bolts.
This is one job that's not worth skimping on.


----------



## stas1981 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,
I ve got 2002 TT with BAM engine.
Called the dealer today- they confirmed change interval of 120 000km only. There is no 5 years (or any other) time limit .
Also, belts catalogue from independent part supplier provided the same information.
I could also see that timing belt interval vatied based on the model year.
My belt is 50 000km (abt 30 k miles) and 9 years old. I am unsure what to do.
I am based in Riga, Latvia.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

9 year old rubber belt - I'd change it, using genuine VW Group parts only.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

gerontius said:


> 9 year old rubber belt - I'd change it, using genuine VW Group parts only.


 Me too! 
Belt and water pump.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

stas1981 said:


> Hi,
> I ve got 2002 TT with BAM engine.
> Called the dealer today- they confirmed change interval of 120 000km only. There is no 5 years (or any other) time limit .
> Also, belts catalogue from independent part supplier provided the same information.
> ...


Hi, Decisions decisions, the trouble is every time you use it now you will worry about it.
My local dealer states the same no time limit.
Audi Customer Services U.K. now state 75k miles or 5 years whichever comes first.
Always a worry.£400 or £4000 
Belt, water pump & hydraulic tensioner
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

timing belt change for me is coming soon.
Since i'm going this procedure i will do properly.
So basically i'm between two kits, the OEM kit vs the ECS kit.
The one replacing everything with the Audi genuine products.
The ECS kit replacing everything plus pulleys with aftermarket products.

Which one would you advise?
My car is unmodified (as of yet...)

1) Audi genuine kit https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... -space-v2/

2) aftermarket kit https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembled-b ... 198479kt3/

on the bottom of the links there is a description with all items included


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

dont forget to change the aux belt too,


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I need to do this very soon as my newly-acquired roadster has a cam belt that was done only 7K miles ago but that was in 2012  .
In fact I haven't driven it since purchasing it 10 days ago :lol: .
Having gathered all the parts to do everything I found that (in the UK at least ) Genuine kits come with Gates belts so I decided to go for a complete Gates kit with tensioner & water pump at £99, Gates auxiliary belt £11.
Then had a bit of a panic using a non-Genuine water pump and bought a Genuine one @£50.
Engine mount bolts and thermostat (again Genuine) were £50 , G13 coolant £19.50 .
So I'm currently at about £230 for all the parts that are either OEM or Genuine , in comparison the ECS Tuning kits look expensive :?: .


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

silverbug said:


> I need to do this very soon as my newly-acquired roadster has a cam belt that was done only 7K miles ago but that was in 2012  .
> In fact I haven't driven it since purchasing it 10 days ago :lol: .
> Having gathered all the parts to do everything I found that (in the UK at least ) Genuine kits come with Gates belts so I decided to go for a complete Gates kit with tensioner & water pump at £99, Gates auxiliary belt £11.
> Then had a bit of a panic using a non-Genuine water pump and bought a Genuine one @£50.
> ...


All the ECS parts I've seen look overpriced.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

thanks. both kits from ECS (one Genuine at $600 and one aftermarket with lightweight pulleys at $400) includes the below. tried to find the OEM codes, if anything wrong/mistake, please correct!
i will perform this on June 2020, so plenty of time to do it right. The question is, should i buy all parts Genuine Audi (and pay double/triple) or buy aftermarket? Or which of the below parts i better buy Genuine and which aftermarket... 

Timing belt kit (belt+roller).........06A 198 119 B
Tensioner damper.................... 06B 109 477
Idler roller - lower....................06B 109 244
Water pump............................06A 121 012 G
Water pump o ring....................06A 121 119
Water pump bolt......................N 909 450 02
Accessory drive belt................. 06A 260 849 C
Thermostat (87 C)....................050 121 113 C
Thermostat Housing..................06A 121 121 C
Thermostat o ring.....................038 121 119 B
Thermostat bolt.......................N 909 450 02
Motor mount bolt kit (7 pcs).........2 x N 105 167 02
...........................................2 x N 102 096 05
...........................................1 x N 103 280 02
...........................................2 x N 905 969 06
Genuine Cam/Crankshaft seal.......038 103 085 C
Genuine Front Crankshaft seal......038 103 085 E
2 Gallons of Genuine G13 coolant...2 x G A13 774 1GD S

PS lightweight pulleys not good for stock cars. below reply from ECS:
_The lightweight pulleys free up power by reducing rotational mass. For a stock car like yours, I would not recommend lightweight pulleys. There is not a large gain from this upgrade, and you can also see negative effects on your charging system. I typically dont recommend this upgrade outside of a purpose built performance car. _


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

NtG said:


> thanks. both kits from ECS (one Genuine at $600 and one aftermarket with lightweight pulleys at $400) includes the below. tried to find the OEM codes, if anything wrong/mistake, please correct!
> i will perform this on June 2020, so plenty of time to do it right. The question is, should i buy all parts Genuine Audi (and pay double/triple) or buy aftermarket? Or which of the below parts i better buy Genuine and which aftermarket...
> 
> Timing belt kit (belt+roller).........06A 198 119 B
> ...


That's a comprehensive list but I do have to ask the question of why the cam and crank seals?
Ordinarily they certainly won't need changing, and it would be a lot of work to change them?
Like I've said in my post on this thread, I've used some Genuine items and some OEM, and I don't think they are expensive at all.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

silverbug said:


> NtG said:
> 
> 
> > thanks. both kits from ECS (one Genuine at $600 and one aftermarket with lightweight pulleys at $400) includes the below. tried to find the OEM codes, if anything wrong/mistake, please correct!
> ...


Agreed - you'd not want to go changing those seals unless they were showing signs of leakage.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Decisions decisions, the trouble is every time you use it now you will worry about it.
> My local dealer states the same no time limit.
> Audi Customer Services U.K. now state 75k miles or 5 years whichever comes first.
> Always a worry.£400 or £4000
> ...


Is £400 a rough price in the UK?


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

StuartDB said:


> I have a thermostat as my S3 didn't get up to temp, but it's a real pain to reach the bolts around the alternator.


If it's a BAM engine the awkward one can be reached really easily from underneath, _after_ you've drained the block. Of course you have to remove the bottom cover first.....but that's easy too. If it's an APX engine the secondary air pump gets in the road.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

is it recommended to change thermostat (and housing) when you do the timing belt service ?


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

NtG said:


> is it recommended to change thermostat (and housing) when you do the timing belt service ?


I replaced the thermostat when I did the cam belt as I was chasing erratic temperature gauge issues.
As others have said on here , with everything drained and apart etc when doing a cam belt change it does make sense to do the thermostat if there's any doubt about it....
You just need a (Genuine) thermostat and housing seal (it's a big O ring really) , the housing which is more of a pipe with elbow on a BAM is black plastic and doesn't normally get damaged?


----------

